# Bluestone Dust vs Sand Betwen Pavers?



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi all,

having my patio done up with pavers. Someone told me I should have the mason put bluestone dust between the pavers instead of sand. Snay recommendations on this??

Richie


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

As far as I know the only differences is that bluestone dust packs tighter than normal sand. It also does not shift as easily as sand and has better drainage.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re:sandlock*

Use SandLock.
Its an epoxy-infiltrated fine sand, which you activate with water and it becomes hard, and resists errosion. I've been using it for the past 4 years...never ever used bluestone dust.


----------



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks guys - I'm working with a mason who did not really give me a straight answer on which way to go--he said he sues "both". I'll bring up your suggestions. 

Richie


----------

